# sharks at sandbridge



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

second hand info here. buddy was surfing at sandbridge on saturday and saw some decent sized sharks in the surf. he drove down to the pier later and saw a 6' bull shark getting landed and the cleaned. anyone else hear bout this?


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Good photos on the LIP Website...


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

I thought the 6' that was landed was a sand shark.


----------



## Clintster7 (Apr 3, 2006)

Do you have a link to the website?


----------



## stlcrtn (Oct 11, 2005)

sandbridgepier.com


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Me and Dixie where there....We had the unfortunate duty of stickin the shark in the small pier net.I netted and Dixie guided the leader.

I personally would have cut the leader.....don't like the taste of shark.

Since I didn't take the pic ( Dixie )...check it out on the LIP.com web site.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

rockhead said:


> second hand info here. buddy was surfing at sandbridge on saturday and saw some decent sized sharks in the surf. he drove down to the pier later and saw a 6' bull shark getting landed and the cleaned. anyone else hear bout this?


And that's why I surf the N. End. SB is like a shark magnet.


----------



## dafog (Jun 18, 2000)

What is the url for the lip site?


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

www.sandbridgepier.com

sand bar shark nice fish


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice fish*

Would have put it back though.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Well there have been several real deal BULLLS caught hear in the hook in the past 2 weeks up to 83 inches @ the fork.. I have not seen or heard of this many being captured ever.. Keep an eye on the kiddies while swimming @ the hook, got a bad feeling bout this one.. Just too many in one location.. JAM


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I remember someone posting on another site that he was expecting a real surge in the shark population;despite what we have heard regarding the widespread targeting of them.I'll try to find it.....the R


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

JUST KEEP CATCHING THEM! I don't feel sorry for something that eats people. Catch em and keep the population down. They taste good too.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Just remember they did a big change in the regulations this past winter. I Included the recreational restrictions below. Basically there are several species that you are not allowed to keep and most of the rest have to be bigger than 54 inches FORK length. Oh and smooth and spiny dog fish are legal at any size with no recreational possession limits.

On the safety aspect (and from the other side fishing) these big sharks like to cruise in close to the shore at dawn and dusk. i.e. you won't find me doing any sunset swiming off of Sandbridge this year.

Oh, and I though that you were not allowed to fish for sharks within 1/4 mile of the shore in Va. Beach. Oh that is right they were fishing for red drum or cobia with that bluefish head. 

Tom

4 VAC 20-490-20. DEFINITIONS:

The following words and terms, when used in this chapter shall have the following meaning unless the context clearly indicates otherwise. "Carcass Length" means that length measured in a straight line from the anterior edge of the first dorsal fin to the posterior end of the shark carcass.

"COLREGS Line" means the COLREGS Demarcation lines, as specified in Coastal Pilot, 35th and 36th editions by Lighthouse Press.

"Control rule" means a time-certain date, past, present or future, used to establish participation in a limited entry fishery and may or may not include specific past harvest amounts.

"Dressed weight" means the result from processing a fish by removal of head, viscera, and fins, but does not include removal of the backbone, halving, quartering, or otherwise further reducing the carcass.

"Finning" means removing the fins and returning the remainder of the shark to the sea.

"Fork Length" means the straight-line measurement of a fish from the tip of the snout to the fork of the tail. The measurement is not made along the curve of the body.

"Large coastal shark group" means any of the following species:

Sandbar, Carcharhinus plumbeus
Silky, Carcharhinus falciformis
Tiger, Galeocerdo cuvieri
Blacktip, Carcharhinus limbatus
Bull, Carcharhinus leucas
Great hammerhead, Sphyrna mokarran
Lemon, Negaprion brevirostris
Nurse, Ginglymostoma cirratum
Scalloped hammerhead, Sphyrna lewini
Smooth hammerhead, Sphyrna zygaena
Spinner, Carcharhinus brevipinna
"Longline" means any fishing gear that is set horizontally, either anchored, floating or attached to a vessel, and that consists of a mainline or groundline, greater than 1,000 feet in length, with multiple leaders (gangions) and hooks, whether retrieved by hand or mechanical means.

"Pelagic shark group" means any of the following species:

Blue, Prionace glauca
Oceanic whitetip, Carcharhinus longimanus
Porbeagle, Lamna nasus
Shortfin mako, Isurus oxyrinchus
Thresher, Alopias vulpinus.

"Prohibited shark group" means any of the following species:

Atlantic angel, Squatina dumerili
Basking, Cetorhinus maximus
Bigeye sand tiger, Odontaspis noronhai
Bigeye sixgill, Hexanchus vitulus
Bigeye thresher, Alopias superciliosus
Bignose, Carcharhinus altimus
Caribbean reef, Carcharhinus perezi
Caribbean sharpnose, Rhizoprionodon porosus
Dusky, Carcharhinus obscurus
Galapagos, Carcharhinus galapagensis
Longfin mako, Isurus paucus
Narrowtooth, Carcharhinus brachyurus
Night, Carcharhinus signatus
Sand tiger, Odontaspis taurus
Sevengill, Heptranchias perlo
Sixgill, Hexanchus griseus
Smalltail, Carcharhinus porosus
Whale, Rhincodon typus
White, Carcharodon carcharias

"Small coastal shark group" means any of the following species:

Atlantic sharpnose, Rhizoprionodon terraenovae
Blacknose, Carcharhinus acronotus
Bonnethead, Sphyrna tiburo
Finetooth, Carcharhinus isodon
"Spiny Dogfish" means any shark of the species Squalus acanthias.

4 VAC 20-490-30. GEAR RESTRICTIONS:

It shall be unlawful for any person to place, set, or fish any longline in Virginia's tidal waters.

4 VAC 20-490-35. SPINY DOGFISH QUOTA: (Repealed)

4 VAC 20-490-40. RECREATIONAL CATCH LIMITATIONS:

A. The taking, catching, or possessing aboard a vessel of more than one shark, from either the large coastal, small coastal, or pelagic group, per day, or the possession of more than one Atlantic sharpnose shark and one bonnethead shark per person, per day, shall constitute a violation of this regulation. When fishing from any boat or vessel where the entire catch is held in a common hold or container, the possession limits for Atlantic sharpnose shark or bonnethead shark shall be for the boat or vessel and shall be equal to the number of persons on board legally eligible to fish. The captain or operator of the boat or vessel shall be responsible for any boat or vessel possession limits.

B. It shall be unlawful for any person to retain or possess any prohibited shark.

C. It shall be unlawful for any person to possess any large coastal, small coastal or pelagic shark, except Atlantic sharpnose and bonnethead sharks, landed under the recreational catch limitations described in this section, that is less than 54 inches fork length or 30 inches in carcass length.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

erfisher said:


> JUST KEEP CATCHING THEM! I don't feel sorry for something that eats people. Catch em and keep the population down. They taste good too.


Dude, that isn't the right attitude. Sorry.


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

those lifeguards at sandbridge need some hazard pay


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

no one would notice even if the sharks got them
they dont do much of anything!!


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

edgotbait said:


> no one would notice even if the sharks got them
> they dont do much of anything!!


Ed,

Take a look at the difference between the rear base of the dorsel fin, the ridge between the dorsel and tail fin and the shape of the snout of a Bull Shark and a Sandbar. Then take a look at the pics. on LIP and come back and tell me what you see. 

Thanks.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Mike, I did just that with the sandbar posted on the NC board. Looks like a bull to me. Shark IDing aint easy.....especially in the field.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

JAM said:



> Well there have been several real deal BULLLS caught hear in the hook in the past 2 weeks up to 83 inches @ the fork.. I have not seen or heard of this many being captured ever.. Keep an eye on the kiddies while swimming @ the hook, got a bad feeling bout this one.. Just too many in one location.. JAM


Looks like i need to get my A$$ down there Jammer Jam besides been a while since i got to fish with yas ,,, be looking north bound on 12 ya just may see me and the crew coming over the horizon. I'll give ya a call before we head down.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

in2win said:


> Ed,
> 
> Take a look at the difference between the rear base of the dorsel fin, the ridge between the dorsel and tail fin and the shape of the snout of a Bull Shark and a Sandbar. Then take a look at the pics. on LIP and come back and tell me what you see.
> 
> ...


ok from the shape of the nose i would say sand bar a bull nose is more squared off the shark in the pics is more pointy say all most round to a point 

the rest is hard for me to see
i wish they had taken him out of the net to take the pics and had taken a few more.

so im going to leave it as just a real nice catch of (A) shark an thats it .


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Dr. Bubba*



Dr. Bubba said:


> Mike, I did just that with the sandbar posted on the NC board. Looks like a bull to me. Shark IDing aint easy.....especially in the field.


I agree completley with your statement as well as the lifeguard statement by Ed.

I also agree the lifegaurds should be notified of the catch/sightings and spend more time looking out for the Sharks than watching what I consider eye candy... Does anyone remember the attacks a few years ago at Sandbridge and Avon ?

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

edgotbait said:


> no one would notice even if the sharks got them
> they dont do much of anything!!





in2win said:


> I agree completley with your statement as well as the lifeguard statement by Ed.


Tell that to the 250+ people that were rescued by VBLS last year. (source: usla.org)


in2win said:


> ... Does anyone remember the attacks a few years ago at Sandbridge and Avon ?


 Yes, I remember David Peltier. His dad and brothers were members of our church (David was visiting his dad because he lived with his mom in Richmond). I remember that day clearly. I was out surfing earlier that day in Dam Neck and saw some fins in the water. We got the heck out of the water. Later that day at 6pm, young David was attacked. There we no lifeguards assigned to that part of SB.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

they must have the good life guards some were else other than sb . now john kelly is a differant matter if i ever need help i hope he's working that day  great guy


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*I may have to eat a little crow*



chest2head&glassy said:


> Tell that to the 250+ people that were rescued by VBLS last year. (source: usla.org)
> Yes, I remember David Peltier. His dad and brothers were members of our church (David was visiting his dad because he lived with his mom in Richmond). I remember that day clearly. I was out surfing earlier that day in Dam Neck and saw some fins in the water. We got the heck out of the water. Later that day at 6pm, young David was attacked. There we no lifeguards assigned to that part of SB.


I still feel that the Lifeguards should be notified of the catch and sightings... I may have steped on some of the wrong toes and for that I'm sorry.

ALSO

I may have to stand corrected on the shark ID seems the "Best of the Best" are calling it a Sandbar.

From 

http://fishmilitia.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=396



Drumdum said:


> Garboman said:
> 
> 
> > That is a Sandbar shark! One of their more prominent
> ...


Recon I have to eat a bit of crow too... First time I saw the pic. and the dorsal connection at the base I thought Bull. [:$] 

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Shows what I know about IDing sharks. I was looking at th tail. I stand corrected.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

in2win said:


> I still feel that the Lifeguards should be notified of the catch and sightings... I may have steped on some of the wrong toes and for that I'm sorry.


No toes hurt and No need to apologize Mike. It was just a story close to me.
But you do bring up a good point. As sportsman and the ones usually the first to know about large sharks caught, maybe we should contact VBLS (VA Beach Life Saving) whenever we find out about these catches or sightings. I can find some contacts at VBLS to see what their is protocol regarding shark catches/sightings.


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

Definately a sandbar shark.They very rarely,if ever attack humans.The Bull is the big bad wolf, seen them many times out in Ocracoke inlet stealing my blues & drum on the stringers.One swam right up to me one day,turned about a foot away & headed back to deep water off the bar.
Pup


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

chest2head&glassy said:


> No toes hurt and No need to apologize Mike. It was just a story close to me.
> But you do bring up a good point. As sportsman and the ones usually the first to know about large sharks caught, maybe we should contact VBLS (VA Beach Life Saving) whenever we find out about these catches or sightings. I can find some contacts at VBLS to see what their is protocol regarding shark catches/sightings.


Please do and let everyone know the "How To's".

I see big Sharks like Deer crosing the the road...You see one and wonder where or when the next one will cross.

Thanks.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

i have the # for the big wig of VBLS
will post fri around 11am it in my locker at work


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

here is the #for the head man incharge of the life gaurds 

JOHN BIANCO (DIVISION CHIEF) 

DEPARTMENT OF EMERGENCY 
MEDICAL SERVICES 
1917 ARCTIC AVE. 



REGULATION AND ENFOCEMENT 
OFFICE (757)426-5002 
FAX (757)425-7864 
[email protected]


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

You shark huggers crack me up. I realize this one wasn't a bull shark but I guarantee you, if I catch a bull shark before one catches me and it's legal size, it won't be released. In fact, if I even think it's a bull and it's legal, it won't be released. By the way, I'm terrible at shark identification.


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

*perhaps a dead horse*



erfisher said:


> JUST KEEP CATCHING THEM! I don't feel sorry for something that eats people. Catch em and keep the population down. They taste good too.



if you came in to my house and look like what i eat i'd tear ya up till i got the taste, then spit ya back out


----------



## stickey (Jul 19, 2006)

Cant find the picture of the shark caught at LIP. Any links directly to the pic?


----------



## bigfred (May 6, 2006)

*Bull Sharks = Maneaters*

Bull sharks kill more people yearly than any other shark worldwide .Bigfred OUT!


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

im not thinkin sharks actually "eat" people


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

lynnpier06 said:


> im not thinkin sharks actually "eat" people


...then you need to study the documented history and habits of mature/solitary Bull Sharks, they don't fit into the laid person's off-the-cuff reaction, ("The shark was just curious".)

i.e. The Sandbridge fatality, the shark slowly tailed after the victim and his father until the fish almost beached himself, mature Bulls will not disengage until their stomachs are full or the potential risks of feeding outweigh the benefit.

*ALSO!: If you beach or deck a shark and are not sure you can use the entire fish, RELEASE IT! The importance of the stability of a marine-ecosystem should far outweigh the need for pictures, papers, or a couple steaks.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Man eaters*

If indeed any man eaters are a cauhgt what should happen? SLICE and Dice? or go ahead little man eater feel free to eat all the tourons ya want?

ill take the Slice and Dice approach


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

simple solution stay out of their house


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

*Follow the guides*

Like any other fish you target the regulations are in place to protect the species and the eco system in which they live . Deplete one species and another or several others which could be worse will become prolific . If you think what you do does not affect the bay or oceans you are wrong. We should be making sure the guidelines are followed not using them to fit our personal needs or beliefs.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Just have to eat everything on land and the ocean until human beings are the only thing left on the earth.

I think I'm going to watch a movie starring Charlton Heston tonight. He plays a police detective learning how the govt is making food for the masses.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Yeah...*

Soylent Green...Great old flick.

FW


----------

